# Pics from the stands.........



## Bruz (Nov 26, 2009)

I took these this past week......Even without many deer I had a good time.

Outlaw






Candy's Stand





River Stand





This is the stand I shot with my 454 Casull revolver back in 2002....The scope was on a buck but the barrel was just a bit low Zach killed his Doe on the tree line to the right and above the hole at the end of the food plot strip.





Candy's





Slitherin










A 7 Pointer came in at 9:25 yesterday and stood in between the 2 ant hills for 5 minutes lip curling the Code Blue I had sprayed about 10 minutes earlier.


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 26, 2009)

awsome thanks for sharing


----------



## marknga (Nov 26, 2009)

I LOVE the stand pictures. Thanks for sharing them. You hunt some great looking spots. 
Family makes fun of me for taking as many as I do but they make for great memories. Wish I had taken one from every stand over the years.
Great pictures.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice looking spots to spend some time waiting for a deer to show up.  Thanks for sharing em with us Bruz. 

Bet you'd have to cook that stand a long time to get it tender.

Hoss


----------



## Melissa (Nov 26, 2009)

nice


----------



## Bruz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hoss said:


> Nice looking spots to spend some time waiting for a deer to show up.  Thanks for sharing em with us Bruz.
> 
> Bet you'd have to cook that stand a long time to get it tender.
> 
> Hoss



Hoss,

You're probably right......I don't know who was more confused at the shot......I couldn't hear a thing and the buck just stood there....Wasn't til after the ordeal was over and the buck was gone that I looked and saw the hole in the stand.

Bruz


----------



## leo (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nicly done Bruz, thanks for sharing this with us


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 28, 2009)

Nailed that rail!
Nailed the pictures too!


----------



## Bruz (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump for new members


----------



## dukslayer10 (Feb 16, 2012)

cool


----------



## Bruz (Jan 30, 2016)

Bump


----------



## humdandy (Jan 30, 2016)

Bruz said:


> Bump



Why?


----------



## pdsniper (Feb 3, 2016)

I all ways try to take my camera with me in the deer stand, I have gotten some great wildlife shots from there


----------

